# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  1С: Предприятие 8.1. конфигурации для Украины. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!!

## sebe

Правила темы

1. В этой ветке выкладываем ТОЛЬКО ссылки для загрузки конфигураций v.8.x. (для Украины)
2. В комментарии обязательно указываем название, номер релиза, дата релиза.
3. Перед размещением ссылки убедитесь, что файлы уже не выложены (разрешается дублировать материал только на "зеркалах").

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 30 секунд_
1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Украины" 1.1.12.4 Установка

http://upload.com.ua/get/901380805/ 
http://fileshare.in.ua/3193550 
http://filestore.com.ua/?d=E3E278149

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 31 секунду_
1.1.13.3 Обновление
http://upload.com.ua/get/901380806/ 
http://fileshare.in.ua/3193551 
http://filestore.com.ua/?d=841266FE9 


1.1.14.3 Обновление
http://upload.com.ua/get/901380807/ 
http://fileshare.in.ua/3193552 
http://filestore.com.ua/?d=36BF66E39 


1.1.15.2 Обновление
http://upload.com.ua/get/901380808/ 
http://fileshare.in.ua/3193553 
http://filestore.com.ua/?d=FDEDB6269

----------


## Derek13

http://upload.com.ua/browse/133529/
Большой сборник конфигураций для Украины

----------


## danilov82@ya.

Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений . Редакция 6 (Украина) http://depositfiles.com/files/2ri7odjsm

_Добавлено через 9 минут 43 секунды_
Платформа 7.7 http://depositfiles.com/files/b853hz0ui

----------

